
No one cares about your product video - nceresani
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-one-cares-your-product-video-necco-ceresani/
======
NoPicklez
I do like anything that isn't filled with Buzzwords, show me exactly what the
product does.

I have to admit I saw an autoplay video of CloudBees a couple of weeks ago and
the moment I saw just "DevOps" appear on its own my eyes rolled back faster
than a speeding bullet.

But I suppose it depends on the audience you are looking to impress. I know a
number of people that if I flashed the words "Blockchain", "Distributed
Ledger" and "Scalable" in front of their eyes I'd have them wrapped around my
finger. Even if I legitimately didn't have a product sitting behind it.

